# Das war Willingen 2003!!!



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2003)

So wieder heil in der heimat angelangt!!!!

Das war Willingen 2003, für mich das "Erste Mal"  !!!! Ich bin nur die kleine Runde gefahren, hat mir aber auch als Marathon "warm up" für dieses Jahr gereicht (mehr hätte ich eh nicht geschafft  )!!!! Außerdem, was ich da von Hitzi gehört habe, bin ich froh nicht die mittlere gefahren zu sein!! An dieser Stelle viele Grüße an Hitzi  !!!! Ich will natürlich alle Einzelheiten Deiner 2. Runde erfahren!!!!!

@ alle die sich treffen wollten
Ich war mit meiner Freundin erst um 19 Uhr am Festivalgelände, habe das große Treffen dann wohl verpasst  !!!! Habe mich dafür mit Hitzi (der war treu   ) getroffen!!

@ Tabea
Ich habe Dich versucht anzurufen und eine SMS geschrieben, Du warst aber nicht zu erreichen!!!!! Vielleicht nächstes Jahr   !!!! Bist Du die mittlere oder die große gefahren????


Ich war echt begeistert von dem Marathon, obwohl es mit knapp 3000 Bikern natürlich an manchen Stellen recht eng zu ging!!! Warte jetzt nur noch mit Sehnsucht auf die Ergebnisse  und die Bilder !!! Die sind zur Zeit (18:30) aber noch nicht Verfügbar!!! Werde es später nocheinmal versuchen!!!!

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen ruhigen und erholsamen Abend!!!!

Gruß

Der Pumuckel aus NRW


----------



## Bergziege_82 (15. Juni 2003)

Grüße!

So, da bin ich auch wieder daheim. Besonders Klasse fand ich dieses Jahr das nicht so viel Leute aufm Festival-Gelände waren wie in den beiden Jahren zuvor. Da konnte man sich ja mal schön in Ruhe alles angucken. Besonders die happy-Hour am Focus-Stand war sehr lecker, aber leider nicht die ideale Marathonvorbereitung  

@Pumuckel:
Wia lange haste denn für die 52km gebraucht? Ich bin mit meinen 2:50h ganz zufrieden, da ich ja nicht so der Hitze-Experte bin.

Na denn, bin jetzt ganz schön platt
Bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bergziege_82 _
> *@Pumuckel:
> Wia lange haste denn für die 52km gebraucht? Ich bin mit meinen 2:50h ganz zufrieden, da ich ja nicht so der Hitze-Experte bin.
> 
> ...



Ich wollt gerade nochmal nachschauen und habs dann gelösch, wie kann man nur so blöd sein   !!!!!!
Ich glaube aber 2:38h, bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher, zu blöd!!!! Naja, hoffe wir brkommen Heute noch die offiziellen Ergebnisse!!! Ich bin aber auch sehr zufrieden damit   !!!!

Von dem Festival selber habe ich leider nur sehr wenig, bzw gar nicht mitbekommen. Bin erst Sa um 19 Uhr da gewesen Startunterlagen holen und kurz Nacht Sprint anschauen und Heute nach dem Marathon gleich wieder gefahren, da es meiner Freundin ausgerechnet an diesem Wochenende richtig starke Migräne hatte   !!!!!
Aber für den Marathon hat es sich auch gelohnt!!!!

Gruß


----------



## BlueGirl666 (15. Juni 2003)

Hi
Giant Fan und ich sind auch wieder wohlbehalten zu Hause angekommen ;-)

@Pumuckel
Wir jätten wohl vorher lieber die Handynummern austauschen sollen Dann hätte das wohl alles etwas besser geklappt 
Naja, nächstes Jahr ist ja wieder Willingen  

Das Festival an schich fand ich echt klasse. Ich bin auch mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt, auch wenn ich nicht den Marathon gefahren war!

@gambo
Ich habe festgestellt das ich ein Foto von dir hab, wenn du magst werd ich´s dir per Mail schicken!

@Tabea
Na alles gut überstanden? welche Runde hast du denn gefahren? Habe dich irgendwie gar nicht ins Ziel kommen sehen, ich hoffe doch, dass du nicht irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Bike hattest!!!!

MfG
BlueGirl666


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2003)

@ BlueGirl
Was hattest Du heute an, ich glaube Dich gesehen zu haben!! Das stand im Ziel ein Mädel mit einem Ärmellosen Oberteil worauf ein Auftruck war, so ähnlich wie das Bild was Du bis vor kurzem noch unter Deinem Namen stehen hattest!!!
Zwecks Treffen, habe ja mehrmals versucht Tabea zu erreichen, um Euch noch zu Treffen, naja, nächstes Jahr  !!


----------



## BlueGirl666 (15. Juni 2003)

@pumuckel
Im Ziel stand ich von 8:00 Uhr bis 14:11 Uhr. Hatte aber kein Ärmelloses Oberteil an, nen braunen Roch, nenOberteil mit Tiger/Leopardenmuster etwas transparent und eine weiße längeere Weste umgebunden.
Ich war die, die immer Bilder gemacht hat ;-) Vielleicht hab ich dich ja zufällig auch fotografiert.
Wann bist du heurte morgen in welchem Block gestartet??? Und wie sah dein Helm/Trikot aus? Dann könnte ich mal schaun ob ich dich zufälllig geknipst hab!!!

MfG
BlueGirl666


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2003)

@ BlueGirl666

So hier meine persönlichen Willingen Daten :
Startblock D, sprich Startzeit 8 Uhr, Startnummer 1045, Schwarzer Helm und schwarze kurze Hose und ein blau, weiß, schwarzem FOX Trikot und großem Fox-Embleme, außerdem ein schwarzer Camelbak!! Wäre ja lustig, wenn Du wirklich ein Foto gemacht hättest!!
Gruß


----------



## BlueGirl666 (15. Juni 2003)

@Pumuckel
So hab mal die BIlder durcheschaut. So wie ich das jetzt sehen konnte hab ich dich nicht mit druf ;-(
Naja, Wenn die Fotos auf der Seite sind such ich mal deine Startnummer, wenn es dir recht ist.
Werde dann anhand der Fotos nochmal meine durchstöbern ;-)

Naja, ich hab mir in Willingen nen richtig schönen Sonnenbrand geholt ;-)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2003)

@ BlueGirl666
Wäre ja auch ein großer Zufall gewesen!!! Wünsche Dir und GiantFan noch einen schönen Abend!! Und Du pfleg Deinen Sonnenbrand schön   !!!
Gruß


----------



## gambo (15. Juni 2003)

abend zusammen , bin jetzt auch seit 2 stündchen zuhause und nun wieder lebensfähig da der marathon doch nen bißchen anstrengend war , wenn man die ganze nacht " 1live partyservice " aus ner konzert box neben seinem zelt hören durfte.das das große treffen samstag nicht geklappt hat warn bißchen schade , aber meine begleiter hatten irgendwie keine lust auf pasta party und deshlab war ich nur so kurz da.
-die kleine strecke war ja wohl eher was für crossbikes , als für mtb´s und besonders hat mich auch die schiebepassage 5 km nach dem start gefreut( das sollte man jawohl besser machen können) 
-dennoch ein schönes rennen , wenn mir auch die schaltung 17 km vorm zeil kaputtgegeangen ist und ich nur noch den 9. 18. und 27. gang zurverfügung hatte.

alles im allem nen schönes wochenende und ich werd nächstes jahr auf jedenfall wieder da sein 

@BlueGirl666 bitte , [email protected]


ich müßte auch noch fotos von samstag haben , poste ich später mal


mathias


----------



## kderbort (15. Juni 2003)

Einer ne Ahnung ab wann genau die Ergebnisliste online geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2003)

Habe im Kopf irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das die ergebnisse Heute Abend online sein sollen!!! Habe es gerade aber nochmal versucht, aber erfolglos  !!!

Gruß


----------



## Distance (15. Juni 2003)

hi

bin auch aus willingen zurück!

zum marathon
==========

im vergleich zu 2001 war die strecke ganz leicht verändert, damals gings unten am see entlang. die schiebepassage 5km nach start gabs damals auch schon. ist ziemlich blöde, ansonsten gabs keine staus, was aber bei der waldautobahn da auch kein wunder ist. von der strecke her gibts wirklich bessere veranstaltungen.
ich hab mich schon gewundert, wieso auf dem infozettel nirgends draufstand, wo die verpflegungsstationen sind. der grund war mir nachher klar. es gab nur eine neben der im ziel! das war 2001 anders. schade
das trikot ist gut, das tshirt eignet sich eher zum kette putzen. insb die quali des aufdrucks und das motiv sind echt übelste kajüte!

festival
=====
wirklich klasse. lohnt sich immer wieder find ich

IBC
===
hab aufm festival einen mit einem IBC BIKE TRIKOT gesehen, der hatte ne cappie auf und einen roten Jack wolfskin rucksack! wer war dat?


----------



## Hitzi (15. Juni 2003)

Hi,

bin auch @ home now ! Habe mir noch die Siegerehrung reingetan  War ganz lustig....

Zeit: effektiv lt. Tacho 99 Km 5:47 

Mehr aber morgen - Bin im Eimer 


Sorry

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## kleinbiker (15. Juni 2003)

Uiuiuiuiui,

wenn du diese Verpflegungsstation am Diemelsee nicht gesehen hast, kann es vier Gründe geben:
1. du hast dich verfahren.
2. du warst noch vor dem ersten dort  
3. du bist hinter dem "Besenwagen" hergefahren
4. du solltest den Gang zum Augenoptiker waren.

Im Ernst: Die Verpfegungsstation am Diemelsee konnte eigentlich nicht übersehen werden, weil wenn ca 3000 Starter essen, trinken, Schaltung nachstellen und was sonst noch so anfällt, sorgt das meist für ziemlichen Stau und ein "vorbeifahren" ist nahezu ausgeschlossen.

Also ich hab mir an jeder der Verpflegungsstationen (bei mir waren's drei 1. Runde, Abzweig 2. Runden und 2. Runde eben) eines von diesen traumhaften Streuselkuchen gegönnt, nebst den isotonischen Getränken natürlich.

Gibt es hier eigentlich jemanden, der diese Xenofit Energieriegel gut essen kann? Ich hab ewigkeiten gebraucht um das Zeug runterzuwürgen.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Distance (15. Juni 2003)

moment mal

ich bin die kleine runde gefahren, 53km
und da gabs nur eine station bei km 33 oder so

und im ziel war auch noch eine, sonst nix, oder irre ich mich?

ODER
hast du mein posting ned richtig gelesen ?  

ich schrieb "nur eine NEBEN der im Ziel", macht also 2

wobei eine verpflegungsstation im ziel nicht mehr so wichtig ist


----------



## BlueGirl666 (16. Juni 2003)

Morgen,

nun haben Sie es auch geschafft die Ergebnisse online zu stellen!
Man da waren aber viele Fahrer 

@Hitzi
hatten ganz vergessen uns für das Grillen am Freitag zu bedanken, war echt lecker, aso nochmals dankeschön!

MfG
BlueGirl666


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2003)

Ja Super, habe mein Ergebnis Heute Morgen auch schon angeschaut  !!!!
Insgesammt sollen ja knapp 3000 Biker gestartet sein!! Weiß aber jemand wieviele jeweils die kleine, mittlere und die große gefahren sind!! Wäre ja zum vergleichen interessant!!! Damit ich weiß, wie ich verhältnis zum Rest stehe oder ob ich als 942   der letzte war oder doch 943 die kleine Runde gefahren sind!!! Eine Gesamtergebnisliste je Runde wäre die Lösung!!!!!  

Gruß


----------



## Bergziege_82 (16. Juni 2003)

es gibt doch schon eine Gesamtergebnisliste für die jeweiligen Runden. Was willst du denn noch?  

Guckst du hier: http://services.datasport.com/2003/mtb/willingen/


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2003)

OK, geb´s ja zu, war zu blöd dazu, mein Fehler!! Aber danke!!!!!


----------



## Eintopf (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Bin auf Platz 317 gekommen mit 2.30.08 Std. 

Für meinen ersten Marathon bin ich absolut zufrieden. Eigentlich habe ich so mit 3 Stunden gerechnet.


----------



## BlueGirl666 (16. Juni 2003)

HI
da es auf der Site zum Bilder bestellen noch keine Bilder gibt kann man auch hier mal schaun, die haben schon einige Bilder online!

http://www.bike-willingen.de/

@LizardKing
Die Bilder von dir werde ich heute per Mail an dich schicken. 



MfG
BlueGirl666


----------



## Giant Fan (16. Juni 2003)

Willingen war einfach genial!!!!!!

Wer ist denn die mittlere runde gefahren?? Ich war nach ca.2std.50min mit der kleinen fertig und habe mich erstmal bei der Versorgungsstation gestärkt! Mein BlueGirl  war auch da und füllte meine Trinkflasche auf Danach bin ich weiter gefahren und die mittlere Runde in angriff genommen 

Bei dem anstieg zum Ettelsberg dachte ich erst ich könne nicht mehr weiterfahren!! Magenkrämpfe und meine Oberschenkel taten gewaltig weh. Aber ich kämpfte und bin trotz der Probleme gut oben angekommen. Nach der abfahrt ging es auf einmal wieder keine Krämpfe alles wieder gut. Nur leider tat mir plötzlich der Rücken weh und jeder Schlag schmerzte das war ca. 60-70km. Irgendwann konnte ich auch nicht mehr auf dem Sattel sitzen..

Ziemlich fies fand ich die letzen anstiege am Steinbruch wo ich noch einmal richtig kämpfen musste. Der folgende Wurzel Trail (Downhill) war richtig cool das hat mir richtig Kraft gegeben und bin die letzten km ins Ziel gespurtet (mehr oder weniger) 

Was mich aber wirklich gewundert hatte das viele nach nicht mal 5km schon am Schlauch flicken waren!!!!! Ich hatte absolut mit meinem Bike keine Probleme!!!!

Ich bin mir jetzt schon sicher nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder da und versuche mit einer besseren Vorbereitung evtl. die große Runde zu schaffen!!!!??!!!

Insgesamt bin ich auf Platz 436 gelandet mit einer Zeit von 6std. und ich glaube 9min!!(Wer war besser???).

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2003)

Doubleposting!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo
Ich bin nur die kleine Runde gefahren. Bin auf Platz 212 gekommen und habe 2:28h für die Runde gebraucht. Bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden, habe ja noch min. 2 Marathons dieses Jahr vor mir!!! Ich habe auch vor nächstes Jahr wieder nach Willingen zu fahren, dann aber hoffentlich so gut trainiert, das ich die mittlere Runde schaffe!!!!

Habe die Bilder auf www.bike-willingen.de mal kurz durchgeschaut, bin aber nicht dabei   !!! Hoffentlich bei den anderen Bildern!!!!!

@ Giant Fan
Von Hitzi weiß ich das er die mittlere Runde gefahren und auch angekommen ist!!!

Gruß


----------



## BlueGirl666 (16. Juni 2003)

@GIant Fan
nächstes Jahr werde ich aber nicht dort stehen, keine 7std., und deine Flasche auffüllen.
Werde versuchen nächstes Jahr die kleine Runde zu fahren!

@Pumuckel
Naja, du hattest ja auch nen bissel Trainingsrückstand aufgrund deiner Kpfverletzung. Ging es denn in Willingen mit dem Helm gut?

MfG
BlueGirl666


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2003)

@ BlueGirl666
Naja, auf die Kopfverletzung lässt sich der Trainigsrückstand leider nicht schieben   !!! Hatte einfach nicht genügend Zeit neben der Ausbildung biken zu gehen!! Nächstes Jahr sieht das auch nicht viel besser aus, im Gegenteil, da muß ich mich voll und ganz meinem Examen widmen !!! Irgendwie klappt das dann schon!!!!
Warte schon sehr auf die Fotos !!!!!! Mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis die Bilder online sind!!!!

Und Heute Abend nach der Arbeit Grillen, das ist ein Leben    !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbox45964 (16. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute

Bin grad auch aus Willingen zurück. Also ne ganze Woche da unten Urlaub zu machen ist echt nicht schlecht. Hab schon überlegt den Marathon nächstes Jahr nicht zu fahren und nur die dortigen Touren zu machen. Die sind da echt spitze.
Außerdem lern ich so auch mal die mittlere Runde kennen 

Ich kriegs einfach nicht gebacken nach der kleinen weiterzufahren. RESPEKT an alle die weitergefahren sind!

Das schlimmste ist, jetzt ein Jahr warten bis es ein zweites Willingen gibt. 

Dann müssen wir das mit dem Treffen aber mal wiederholen... und, besser planen 

@gambo: Konntest du unter deinem Namen starten?

@Tabea: Du hast noch gar nicht geschrieben, biste heil angekommen? Oder hat der Zug so ne Verspätung?


----------



## Micki (16. Juni 2003)

Ola!

Hab' mir ganz schön den Pelz verbrannt, ist aber nicht während des Marathons passiert sondern als ich danach mit meiner Liebsten auf der Wiese vor der Eishalle rumgelungert habe.

Bin nur 536. bei den Herren geworden aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden. Hatte schon seit der Startaufstellung Krämpfe im Magen-Darm-Trakt. War wohl doch zuviel Chilli in den letzten Tagen. Naja, wichtig war durchzuhalten und trotz der Schmerzen ins Ziel zu kommen.

Hab' auch noch nie so viele Plattfüße gesehen. Bin zum Glück verschont geblieben.

Gruß

Micki


----------



## gambo (16. Juni 2003)

@blackbox45964
ja , hat alles geklappt und nochmal danke für den platz

woll eigentlich einer die 10 euro für ein bild vom marathon zahlen?ich finds ganz schön happig für ne 9 mal 13 aufnahme.


mathias


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2003)

Der Preis für die Fotos ist echt krass!! Es ist natürlich auch nicht möglich die Bilder zu markieren und mit der rechte Maustaste zu kopieren   !!!!!!
Um nochmal auf den Marathon und die Verpflegung zurückzukommen. Wie haben Euch die XENOFIT-Energieriegel geschmeckt??? Schokolade und Ananas/Banane (was ne Frucht Kombination  ) !! Also ich fand die Riegel sehr bescheiden um nicht zu sagen Schei ß e!!!!! Habe 2 davon gegessen und hatte dann zum Glück noch einen von Power Bar dabei!!!! Sonst war´s aber echt ein Spaß!!!!!

Ich warte und warte auf die Bilder!!!! 

@ die Erfahrenen Willingenbiker
Ab wann waren die Bilder die letzten Jahre online???

MfG


----------



## Thomas (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *Der Preis für die Fotos ist echt krass!! Es ist natürlich auch nicht möglich die Bilder zu markieren und mit der rechte Maustaste zu kopieren   !!!!!! *



http://1131.partner.fotokasten.de/static_partner.php?cPath=25_54

(5,5 EUR - 0,35 EUR) * 0,9 =


----------



## Bergziege_82 (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *
> 
> @ die Erfahrenen Willingenbiker
> ...



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass letztes Jahr Fotos online zu bestaunen waren. Ich hab nach vier Woche (kann auch mehr gewesen sein) einen Brief bekommen, da waren zwei Fotos von mir (natürlich in mieser  und winziger Qualität) abgebildet und der heftige Preis  vermerkt  



> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *
> Um nochmal auf den Marathon und die Verpflegung zurückzukommen. Wie haben Euch die XENOFIT-Energieriegel geschmeckt??? Schokolade und Ananas/Banane (was ne Frucht Kombination  ) !!
> 
> MfG *



Das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich fand die Dinger ganz gut und werde wohl jetzt von den Maxim-Bars auf die Xenofit-Teile umsteigen. Aber wie gesagt jeder mags anders.

Bye


----------



## Eintopf (16. Juni 2003)

Wurden dieses mal wieder viele Räder geklaut? Letztes Jahr konnte man hier einiges darüber lesen!!


----------



## kderbort (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *Der Preis für die Fotos ist echt krass!! Es ist natürlich auch nicht möglich die Bilder zu markieren und mit der rechte Maustaste zu kopieren   !!!!!!
> 
> 
> MfG *



Komisch bei mir funzt das mit dem kopieren aber!!


----------



## Hitzi (16. Juni 2003)

Hallöle,

hier nun mein ausführlicher Bericht.

Mittlere Runde mit 99 Km war angesagt falls es nicht regnet. Soweit die Ziele.

Sonntag morgen. Keine Wolke, angenehme Temperaturen. Mist ! 99 km strampeln war angesagt.

Zum Start locker einrollen. Pumuckel viel Glück und Kondition wünschen 

Startaufstellung im Block E. Einweisungstante "Der Transponder ist zu hoch angebracht!" Tolle Sache.... Umbauen kurz vor Start. Meine lieblingsdisziplin  

Start und gut weggekommen - Suupi  

Erster Stau und ich mußte schon Pinkeln. Das kann ja heiter werden  

Kurz vor der ersten Verpflegungsstation mein erster und für den Marathon obligatorischer Platten  Wieder 5 Minuten wech....
 und wieder Pinkeln 

1. Verpflegungsstation Wasser auffüllen war angesagt. 1 Banane, 1 halber Riegel, 2 Becher Isozeug und 1 Stück Kuchen  

Danach ein kleiner netter Anstieg und der Kuchen guckte schon fast wieder raus  blieb aber dann doch drin...... 

Kleine Runde bei 2:47 beendet  Fand ich für mich angemessen weil ich wußte das noch einige harte Anstiege folgen sollten  

Verpflegungsstation verpasst   War ganz beschissen ausgeschildert. Das hatten einige auf der Strecke ebenfalls bemängelt und waren ebenfalls vorbeigedüst.... 

Dann sofort der erste richtige Anstieg übers Feld in den Wald  

HUT AB !!! Das war mal ein Berg  Danach an den Wildschweinen vorbei  So viel Zeit muß sein - und die Nase hat es auch mitbekommen 

Nach dem Feldweg wieder ordentlich berauf 

Hier gab es die Uphill Wertung - Bei der Siegerehrung war der Beste bei 10 Min und etwas  Wie geht das bitte?????

Dann endlich mal ein richtig heftiger Downhill   Danach wieder Pinkeln....

Noch war alles im grünen Bereich  

Dann bei ca. Km 60 Trinkrucksack alle    Weil Verpflegungsstation verpasst  

Bei ca. Km 65 - 70 in einer Ortschaft bei einem Anwohner angehalten und in der Garage den Rucksack mit Wasser pur aufgefüllt - herzlichen Dank dafür   Meine Rettung  

Die haben neben der Garage gegrillt..... Da hätte ich ja natürlich auch zugreifen können   Aber die Wurst war zu heiß  

Bei Km 80 Verpflegungsstation ----> ENDLICH !!! 

Doch dann         

Von Km 80 bis Km 93 hinter dem Steinbruch mit kleinen Ausnahmen bergauf !!! Da kam für mich langsam der rote Bereich. Jetzt nur nicht absteigen !!! Und es hat auch geklappt   Und ein letztes Mal Pinkeln 

Danach wieder ein schöner Downhill       

Danach endlich im ZIEL !!!!

Effektiv lt. Tacho 5:47 und lt. Ergebnisliste 6:02 und Platz 418  

Fazit: 1 Platten, zu viel Pinklerei, akteptable Zeit. Ein schöner Marathon mit gutem Wetter (Glück gehabt) und für mich ein schönes Ergebnis      


Schöne Grüße an alle, die ich überholt habe im Downhill 

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2003)

@ Hitzi
Das hört sich ja alles wirklich spannend an   !!!
Habe auf dem ganzen Marathon nie jemanden beim Pinkeln gesehen (nur beim Reifen flicken  ) und dachte ich wäre eine Ausnahme, da ich zwischendrin auchmal anhalten mußte, um nachher entspannter weiter fahren zu können   !!!!!
Du hast im Gegensatz zu mir auch meine Freundin am Straßenrand mit Foto gesehen, ich war an der Stelle leider schon vorbei "gesaust"  , hätte sie doch soooo gerne gesehen   !!!!! Naja, ich hoffe Du hast mich ehrenvoll vertreten  !!!!!
Respekt für die Gute Fahrzeit in der kleinenRunde, auch nur 20 Minuten langsamer als ich, nur das ich dann aufhören durfte!!! Hätte noch ein bissle weiter fahren können, aber nicht nochmal knapp das Doppelte!!!!!
Der nächste Marathon kommt bestimmt.... in 4 Wochen Albstadtmarathon, 89 km mit 1600HM!! Hab ja noch Zeit  !!!
Ich wünsche Dir eine Gute Erholungspause!!! 

Gruß vom Pumuckel mit der netten Freundin am Straßenrand


----------



## Hitzi (16. Juni 2003)

Hehehehe......      

Habt ihr die gesehen?????

Sind die auch hier???? Sie haben deutsch gesprochen      

Wer kennt die Jungs???

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *@ Hitzi
> Das hört sich ja alles wirklich spannend an   !!!
> Habe auf dem ganzen Marathon nie jemanden beim Pinkeln gesehen (nur beim Reifen flicken  ) und dachte ich wäre eine Ausnahme, da ich zwischendrin auchmal anhalten mußte, um nachher entspannter weiter fahren zu können   !!!!!*



Ich habe auch noch einige gesehen - Danach war wirklich immer entspanntes fahren angesagt  



> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *
> Du hast im Gegensatz zu mir auch meine Freundin am Straßenrand mit Foto gesehen, ich war an der Stelle leider schon vorbei "gesaust"  , hätte sie doch soooo gerne gesehen   !!!!! Naja, ich hoffe Du hast mich ehrenvoll vertreten  !!!!! *



Sie hatte den Fotoklick schon in der Hand - Aber sie hat mich nicht geknipst  Macht aber nix !!   Da hatte ich noch 65 Km vor mir 



> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *@
> Respekt für die Gute Fahrzeit in der kleinenRunde, auch nur 20 Minuten langsamer als ich, nur das ich dann aufhören durfte!!! Hätte noch ein bissle weiter fahren können, aber nicht nochmal knapp das Doppelte!!!!!*



Danke 



> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *
> Ich wünsche Dir eine Gute Erholungspause!!!
> 
> Gruß vom Pumuckel mit der netten Freundin am Straßenrand  *


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> * Sie hatte den Fotoklick schon in der Hand - Aber sie hat mich nicht geknipst  Macht aber nix !!  Da hatte ich noch 65 Km vor mir
> *



Sie hat halt auf "Ihren" Biker gewartet   !!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *Hehehehe......
> 
> Habt ihr die gesehen?????
> ...



Wie ich sehe hast Du Dein Vorhaben wirklich wahr gemacht       !!!


----------



## BlueGirl666 (16. Juni 2003)

Nabend,
so, das Grillen heute mit Giant Fan ist zuende! Nacher gab es noch frische Kirschen, sehr lecker!
Nun warten wir noch immer voller vorspannung auf die Fotos! Und natürlich auf den Tag, an dem man sich für das nächste Jahr anmelden kann ;-)
Wir werden auf jeden Fall wieder da sein! Ich glaub, wenn man das einmal erlebt hat will man immer wieder hin!!! Nur schade dass es noch soooooooooooooo lange dauert!  
Habt ihr auch so viel Werbung bekommen von anderen Marathons in der Umgebung (richtet sich an die, die mit dem Auto am Festivalgelände waren.)
Also ich hatte nach den 3 Tagen ca. 10 Prospekte von weitern Marathons!

@Hitzi
ne, die Jungs hab ich gar net gesehn, so ein MIst aber auch! Wann und wo hast die getroffen????
Naja, dass Sie deutsch sprachen heisst ja nicht gleich dass sie auch aus Deutschland kamen!

@Eintopf
also ich hab auf dem Festival nur gehört, dass einige Bikes aus Autos geklaut wurden. 
Es wurde aber auch sehr von den Polizisten aufgepasst. 
Als ich am ersten Tag die Startunterlagen abholte stellten Giant Fan und ich unsere Räder vor der Eishalle ab, er blieb draussen und ich ging rein.
Giant Fan setzte sich auf die Bank die ca. 3m von unseren Rädern entfernt stand. Dann kamen 2 Polizisten vorbei, sahren dass unsere Räder nicht abgeschlossen waren. Kopfschütteln murmelte der Polizist dass es ja wohl unglaublich sei, solche Räder unabgeschlossen stehen zu lassen.
Kurze Zeit darauf wollte er die Räder wegschieben und wohl irgendwo sicher abstellen, oder doch lieber zum privatbesitz des Polizisten      . Naja, Giant Fan hat den Polizisten freundlich darauf hingewiesen dass es sein Bike und das seiner Freundin sei. Da ist der Polizist dann auch weggegangen!
Naja, aber ob das über die 3 Tage so weitergemacht wurde weiß ich nicht.

@Tabea
Immer noch nicht zu Hause? Haste einen Zug verpasst?? Ich hoffe doch nicht?

So, morgen wieder arbeiten   . Naja, jeder Urlaub ist mal zu Ende, war aber ein wirklich gelungenes Festival!

N8
BlueGirl666


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinbiker (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

@ Distance:
SORRY, hab ich falsch verstanden. Vielleicht hats daran gelegen, dass ich nach den 99 km's nicht wirklich fit war.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Auswertung des Bergsprintes? Würd mich halt interessieren.

Ansonsten kann ich allen anderen Teilnehmern des Marathons auch nur gratulieren. Aber wieso sehe ich in den Ergebnislisten niemandem vom Team Bergarbeiter?

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Brainingman (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo an alle Willingen-Veteranen!!

nun muss ich auch mal von meinen Eindrücken berichten! Leider haben meine Freundin und ich es auch nicht zum Treffen um 27:00 Uhr geschafft, wenigstens haben wir aber Tabea getoffen, da wir ja in der gleichen Pension wohnten ( Viele Grüße @ Tabea!!) 
Ich war ja als "Sträfling" unterwegs, also als Mitglied der Cannondale CHAINGANG und hatte ein Leihbike, ein Cannondale Scalpell Fully mit allem Schnickschnack, ein echtes Geschoss!!!

Leider war die neue XTR, mit der das Rad bestückt war, überhaupt nicht eingestellt (@Tabea, wie liefs bei Dir?) und mir ist die Kette in so ziemlich jede Richtung abgesprungen, wo geht....soviel zum Thema "Profiservice"...

Ansonsten hat mir das Rennen mal wieder Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich aus Startblock E los musste und an so manchen Anstiegen ne Nummer ziegen musste um durchzukommen.

Bin bei schönem Wetter die mittlere Runde gefahren und mit ner 5:07:XX Zeit auch ganz zufrieden, ich glaub das ist Pos. 236 overall, oder so. 

Also, nächstes Jahr klappts dann auch mit dem Treffen!!

Gruß

Brainingman


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Juni 2003)

Habe gerade eine Antwort von www.live-sportphotos.com bekommen, das sind die Fotografen vom Marathon. 
Die Bilder sollen am Freitag online sein!!!

@LizardKing

*Wo bist Du, wir vermissen Dich!!!!! *


----------



## blackbox45964 (17. Juni 2003)

Letztes Jahr hat man mir die Bilder auch zugeschickt. Wie bereits geschrieben in beschi... Qualität. Mein Kumpel hat trotzdem welche bestellt. Die kamen dann aber in wirklich ganz hervorragender Qualität und in vernünftiger Größe. 

Hat sich schon gelohnt. 

Also Tabea hab ich letztemal am Sonntag Abend gesehen. Die wollte dann auch Montag morgen wech. Komisch 

Also die Xenofit Riegel krieg ich auch nicht runter. Eigentlich kriege ich gar keine Riegel runter. Außer die mit MCT Fetten. 
Bin jetzt umgestiegen auf Gel. Ist zwar auch ekelig aber kürzer ekelig als Riegel


----------



## Akumlehn (17. Juni 2003)

Tach

nicht umsonst steht auf dem Zettel mit den kleinen Abzügen der Fotos ein Verweis, dass das nicht die volle Qualität ist (wozu auch... kommen nur wieder Knauser dabei raus die lieber ein 3*3cm Schnipsel anne Wand kleben als das richtige Foto zu bestellen).
Ich will nciht sagn das 10 angebracht sind für ein Foto, nur dass die versuchen ihr Geld zu machen und nicht die superquali in 20*10cm auf den Brief drucken ist wohl auch klar...
Und ja, man kann die Teile aus dem Inet runterladen, auch wenn die rechte Maustaste so herrlich lächerlich gesperrt ist...
Die Sicherung ist ca so zuverlässig wie ZoneAlarm und son bullshit für den HomePC.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Akumlehn _
> *Ich will nciht sagn das 10 angebracht sind für ein Foto, nur dass die versuchen ihr Geld zu machen und nicht die superquali in 20*10cm auf den Brief drucken ist wohl auch klar...
> Und ja, man kann die Teile aus dem Inet runterladen, auch wenn die rechte Maustaste so herrlich lächerlich gesperrt ist...
> Die Sicherung ist ca so zuverlässig wie ZoneAlarm und son bullshit für den HomePC.
> ...



Habe auch schon gemerkt, das man die Bilder auch so kopieren kann, die Qualität ist natürlich trotzdem bescheiden, muß aber zu meiner Verteidigung dazu sagen, das ich in dem Gebiet nicht besonders fit bin!! Wend mich dann an Dich   !!!

Gruß


----------



## LizardKing (17. Juni 2003)

Hallooooooooooo!

Zu meinem Unglück kein TV schauen zu können, kann ich nun plötzlich nicht mehr ins Internet (wie soll ich das bloss überleben??). Ich saßß gestern nachdem ich gegen 20h endlich zu Hause war am PC und war einem Nervenzusammenbruch nahe. Keine Ahnung warum ich nicht mehr rein komme, nun hatte ich erst heute die möglichkeit bei einem Freund dazu um ein Lebenszeichen von mir zu geben. 

Ich werde später einen genauen bericht meiner schwierigen Heimreise posten und anderes, aber ich hab ja mal geschaut auf für einen Platz ich bin. Von 172 gewerteten Frauen für die kleine Runde bin ich mit einer Zeit von 3:30h auf dem dem 129. Platz, find ich o.k, für meinen ersten Marathon!

Ich will gar nicht nach Hause gehen ohne TV aber vorallem ohne IBC Forum, oh Gott wie soll ich das überleben.

Gruß Tabea


----------



## BlueGirl666 (17. Juni 2003)

@LizardKing
schön dass du wieder ein Lebenszeichen von dir gibst  
Haben uns hier im Forum schon echte Sorgen um dich gemacht!
Die Bilder von dir hab ich dir gerade zugemailt!
Also ich finde, die Fotos sind echt super geworden    
Ich sollt vielleicht Fotografin werden!  
Vielleicht können wir ja bald auch ein Foto von denen hier in deinem Profil sehen!
Hört sich je echt nach einer langen Heimfahrt an! Da bin ich auf deinen Bericht echt gespannt!
Na das ist doch ein Super Ergebnis  für deinen ersten Marathon! Habe dich gar nicht ins Ziel kommen sehen!

Das mit dem PC ist ja wirklich Mist!   Und dann geht noch nichtmal der Fernsehr, bleibt also nur noch, Mountainbike zu fahren       


MfG
BlueGirl666


----------



## kderbort (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo, mal ein paar Fragen:



> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *Habe gerade eine Antwort von www.live-sportphotos.com bekommen, das sind die Fotografen vom Marathon.
> Die Bilder sollen am Freitag online sein!!!
> 
> *



Hat noch eine andere Firma Fotos gemacht? Eine andere als die von der die Fotos schon online sind?




> _Original geschrieben von Akumlehn _
> *Tach
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich gar nicht, bei  mir ist die rechte Maustaste nicht gesperrt.



Gruß Kerstin


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LizardKing _
> * Von 172 gewerteten Frauen für die kleine Runde bin ich mit einer Zeit von 3:30h auf dem dem 129. Platz, find ich o.k, für meinen ersten Marathon! *



Diesen Beitrag muß ich ja gleich mal kommentiern!! Du hast mir so ne Angst gemacht was Dein Trainingszustand an geht!!! War ich ja doch genauso trainiert wie Du. Hattest Du nicht gesagt, Du wolltest die mittlere oder sogar die große Runde fahren     !!!!!
Nehm´s mir bitte nicht böse    !!!!!
Hoffe das Dein PC bald wieder geht, warte auf Antwort!!!

Viele Grüße nach Berlin Frau R***** !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akumlehn (18. Juni 2003)

Hi

@kderbort
Das ist anscheinend unterschiedlich. Bei mir im IE ist die rechte Maustaste gesperrt, damit man halt nich direkt rechte Maustaste und Bild speichern unter ausführt...
Kann sein dass es mit älteren IE versionen, Opera, Mozilla, Netscape und was es da sonst noch so alles gibt halt auch gleich funktioniert 
Ich finde es allerdings sehr merkwürdig, das eine Firma ihr Kapital, sprich ihre Fotos, so ins Internet stellt und dann mit wenig Schutz versieht. Aber über Informatik, Design und Sicherheit gibs sowieso harte Geschichten 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## kollo (18. Juni 2003)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage zum Thema Bilder: Weiss denn einer, wo es private Bilder zum Download gibt oder hat einer von Euch welche online?
Gruß
Jens


----------



## extreme-tom (19. Juni 2003)

jo, willingen war echt cool, zum rennen:

die strecke war genial, nicht so feucht wie letztes jahr, schneller asl 2001 aber nur unwesentlich schneller als last year. 
bin mit 6:03 auf der grossen runde (2:08 kleine, 4:26 mittlere) zufrieden, platz 99 auf der grossen. 
die konkurrenz war dieses jahr aber einfach nur hammer.

denn ich war 15min schneller als 2002 und hatte trotzdem nur den 99 platz (letztes jahr 56. oder so).

mit dem diesjährigen zeitabstand zum sieger wäre ich letzes jahr ca 45er geworden 

dumm waren die krämpfe die zum schluss der mittleren runde aufkamen, keine ahnung, warum ich depp auf die grosse gegangen bin  wolllte eigentlich aufhören, aber die stimmung aufm start/ziel gelände zwingt einen ja geradezu zum weiterfahren *G*.

wie fandt ihr die craft-sprint-wertung ? 
ist jemand eigentlich den wiesenanstieg zu beginn der mittleren runde KOMPLETT gefahren???? ich musste die letzten 3 meter schieben 

gruss & never stop biking (und kommt am sonntag nach einruhr *G*)

tomtom


----------



## Hitzi (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kollo _
> *Mal ne ganz andere Frage zum Thema Bilder: Weiss denn einer, wo es private Bilder zum Download gibt oder hat einer von Euch welche online?
> Gruß
> Jens *



Hallöchen,

auf meiner Homepage sind Bilder online. Nur nicht vom Rennen, weil ich ja selber unterwegs war  

Rechte Maustaste ist auch nicht gesperrt 

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## extreme-tom (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *
> 
> Hallöchen,
> ...


LOL ,

wir haben 200 meter weiter gecampt, haben euren SC golf gesehen 
gucke jetzt deine bilder, 

auf meiner hp gibts auch sehr viele

www.extreme-tom.de/willingen2003

 

tomtom


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Juni 2003)

Die Bilder der offiziellen Agentur sind online !!!!!!   
Nur die Preise   ....., eins werde ich mir aber auf jedenfall gönnen, die anderen 2 Bilder sind bescheiden!!! Auf einem ist nur ne große Staubwolke zu erkennen und im Hintergrund schemenhaft irgendwo ein Biker!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Giant Fan (20. Juni 2003)

Na endlich das wurde ja auch Zeit!!! Posted bitte alle mal eure Startnummern!!!!! 

hier ist schonmal meine: 1127

thx
Giant Fan


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Juni 2003)

Meine Startnummer ist die 1045.
Die Bilder kann man zwar nicht mit der rechten Maustaste kopieren, dafür markieren und mit dem Befehl Strg + c in ein Word Dokument einfügen!! Besser als gar nicht!!!

Gruß


----------



## Bergziege_82 (20. Juni 2003)

Ich hatte die Startnummer 418.
Viel Spaß beim gucken  

Bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micki (20. Juni 2003)

Ich bin der gutaussehende junge Mann mit der Startnummer 1246. Rechte Maustaste braucht man nicht, einfach mit dem Pfeil drauffahren, jetzt erscheinen am oberen Bildrand Symbole mit denen man sich die Bilder runterziehen kann.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## Giant Fan (20. Juni 2003)

also ich habe da kein probleme da ich XP habe brauche nur mit dem Mauszeiger auf das Bild und dann kommen symbole Drucken, Speicher... ist wirklich praktisch!

Gruß
Giant Fan

@Pumuckel
das 2 Bild ist lustig!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Juni 2003)

@ GiantFan
Dich hat der Fotograf bei der Bachdurchquerung leider zu spät erwischt   !!!!

Ich habe den Bach auch viel zu spät gesehen und bin mit recht hohem Tempo durch den Bach!! Hätte ich die Füße in den Klickies gelassen, wären sie sehr wahrscheinlich nicht so naß geworden   !!!!! Das Bild finde ich aber auch echt  !!!

Gruß


----------



## BlueGirl666 (20. Juni 2003)

@Pumuckel
Ja, das 2. Foto von dir find ich auch wirklich gut!!!! 
Hat dir bestimmt auch Spaß gemacht    
Na es war ja warm, da tut so ne kleine Dusche von unten wohl gut!!!

@Giant Fan
Wirklich schade das der Fotograf bei dir gepennt hat und dich erst nach dem Bach erwischt hat!!

Allerdings sind die Bilder, wenn man Sie ausdruckt in wirklich schlechter Qualität. Die Leute wissen, wie man Geld machen kann!
Ich finde es etwas mehr als übertrieben, für ein Foto 10 Euro. Wieviele Fotos bekommt man für den Preis denn im Handel, ne ganze Ecke mehr!
Allerdings ist es ja auch eine schöne Erinnerung!!!

MfG
BlueGirl666


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BlueGirl666 _
> * @Pumuckel
> Ja, das 2. Foto von dir find ich auch wirklich gut!!!!
> Hat dir bestimmt auch Spaß gemacht
> Na es war ja warm, da tut so ne kleine Dusche von unten wohl gut!!!*



Hat auch echt riesigen Spaß gemacht!! Auf das Foto war ich auch am meisten gespannt!!!!



> _Original geschrieben von BlueGirl666 _
> *
> @Giant Fan
> Wirklich schade das der Fotograf bei dir gepennt hat und dich erst nach dem Bach erwischt hat!!
> *



Echt schade!!!!



> _Original geschrieben von BlueGirl666 _
> *
> Allerdings sind die Bilder, wenn man Sie ausdruckt in wirklich schlechter Qualität. Die Leute wissen, wie man Geld machen kann!
> Ich finde es etwas mehr als übertrieben, für ein Foto 10 Euro. Wieviele Fotos bekommt man für den Preis denn im Handel, ne ganze Ecke mehr!
> ...



War ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten!! Werde mir das Bachfoto trotzdem bestellen!!!!!

@ all

Fährt von Euch auch jemand den Sauerland Marathon mit??? Der soll auch super sein!!! Habe mich Heute angemeldet. Ist in der Nähe von Willingen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Micki (20. Juni 2003)

Bin letztes Jahr beim Sauerland-Marathon gestartet. War eine tolle Veranstaltung. Super organisiert, schöne Strecke, gut abgesperrt, nicht so riesig wie Willingen, gute Verpflegung. Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueGirl666 (20. Juni 2003)

@pumuckel
Ist doch dieser Marathon, oder? (siehe Bilder)
Da könnte man ja erneut versuchen ein IBC - Treffen hinzubekommen  
WEiß einer wie das ist, wenn man nur als Zuschauer kommt? Darf ich dann auch in der Turnhalle übernachten und am Nudelessen teilnehmen???  
Ich denk, wenn Giant Fan und ich kommen, dann erst morgens vor dem Start!


----------



## extreme-tom (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BlueGirl666 _
> *@pumuckel
> 
> Da könnte man ja erneut versuchen ein IBC - Treffen hinzubekommen
> *




MUAHAHAHAH, nach riva und willingen -> NEIN DANKE *G*

tom, der das für zu unrealistisch hält 

PS tolles pic aus willingen oder? "staubschlacht" , soll ich mir nachbestellen? *G*


----------



## extreme-tom (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BlueGirl666 _
> [B Die Leute wissen, wie man Geld machen kann!
> Ich finde es etwas mehr als übertrieben, für ein Foto 10 Euro. Wieviele Fotos bekommt man für den Preis denn im Handel, ne ganze Ecke mehr!
> Allerdings ist es ja auch eine schöne Erinnerung!!!
> ...



*lach*, im handel bezahlste keinen fotografen, samt ausrüstung und 2 tagen arbeit und übernachtung und einen riesen sortier und bestell-aufwand wie hier.

aber mit der erinnerung haste recht, eins werde ich mir wohl nachbestellen, vielleicht DAS mit dem bach? *G*


----------



## kderbort (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Akumlehn _
> *Hi
> 
> @kderbort
> ...




Danke Akumlehn, daß du mir geantwortet hast, ich dachte schon in diesem Formum wird man ignoriert ;-)


----------



## kderbort (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von extreme-tom _
> *
> 
> .......
> ...





Wo in aller Welt hast Du dieses Foto mit dem Bach her ?


Gruß Kerstin


----------



## kderbort (20. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,


also ich bin hier ja noch ein newbe (schreibt man das auch so?). Jetzt hab ich endlich mal die richtige URL gefunden wo die Fotos nach Wettkampf(start)nummern sortiert sind. 
Natürlich ist auch hier bei mir die rechte Maustaste gesperrt. 
Ich Dussel, ich dachte ihr hättet Probleme mit den Fotos auf der www.bike-willingen.de  - Seite. Dort geht alles ganz einfach, einfach rechts klicken und kopieren.

Aber Danke für den Tip mit <Ctrl> + <c>, damit kann man die Fotos ja echt kopieren!


Gruß Kerstin


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BlueGirl666 _
> *@pumuckel
> Ist doch dieser Marathon, oder? (siehe Bilder)
> Da könnte man ja erneut versuchen ein IBC - Treffen hinzubekommen
> ...



Ja das ist der Marathon, freu mich riesig!! Ich fahre aber erst Morgens dorthin, Start ist ja erst um 9:30 und wir (meine Freundin und ich) haben eine Fahrzeit von 2h, da lohnt sich keine Wohnung!!!!
Ob Du als nicht Starterin dort übernachten darfst weiß ich nicht, frag doch einfach nach!!!

Für ein Treffen bin ich natürlich auch, diesmal organisierter mit vorigem Handynr. Austausch, sonst endet das wie in Willingen, bzw. da war ja ich der einzige der fehlst, naja, Du weißt was ich meine  !!!!



> _Original geschrieben von  kderbort _
> *Danke Akumlehn, daß du mir geantwortet hast, ich dachte schon in diesem Formum wird man ignoriert ;-)*


Hier ignoriert Dich keiner Kerstin  !!!!!!



> _Original geschrieben von  kderbort _
> * PS tolles pic aus willingen oder? "staubschlacht" , soll ich mir nachbestellen? *G**



Das soll ne Staubschlacht sein  , was ist das denn dann Bitte???  







Und hier mal ne richtige Wasserfontäne:







@ Kerstin
Dir Fotos sind alle von der Agentur, oder bist Du etwa beim Marathon nicht durch den Bach gefahren  , das wäre sonst sehr verdächtig!!!!!


----------



## kderbort (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *
> 
> (Zitat
> ...




uff, da bin ich aber mann froh


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Juni 2003)

Doubbleposting!!!!
Der Pc macht auch was er will!!!! 
Ich weiß ich weiß, der PC ist auch nur so blöd wie sein Bediener!!!


----------



## Eintopf (21. Juni 2003)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eintopf (21. Juni 2003)

*Here I´am!!!*


----------



## Quen (22. Juni 2003)

Willingen war cool!

Und deswegen gibts jetzt auch >>> HIER <<< meine Willingen-Bilder!

Viel Spass damit!  

Ach ja, dass bin ich:


----------



## BlueGirl666 (28. Juni 2003)

Also so im nachinein war Willingen noch besser wie es eh schon war.
Hab gestern ein Päckchen bekommen.
Absender: Scott USA
Und was war darin? Dieses neue 9in1 Superlight Tool von Scott.
Hab ich am ersten Tag in Willingen nen Preisausschreiben für mitgemacht und doch tatsächlich gewonnen!  
Das Tool hat einen Wert von 35 Euro! 
Vielleicht kommt ja noch mehr!  

MfG
BlueGirl666


----------

